# HALLOWEEN CRAPPIE TREAT!!



## dwaz (Oct 30, 2012)

Halloween Treats to all our Facebook and TinBoat Friends:

FREE shipping on ALL (USA) orders plus as a real treat, you will receive a FREE 20 pack assortment of Floppy Crappie Grubs ( assorted colors and crappie sizes, our choice)..!! 

and if your order is over $25.00, we will make it sweeter with a FREE 4 pack of in-line spinners to go along with the 20 pk of grubs!!! The ONLY catch is this 'trick or treat' special will only last until Sunday, Nov. 4th!!!


----------



## dwaz (Nov 4, 2012)

REMEMBER today is the LAST day for FREE Shipping!! We will not have this again this year...so take advantage of it...Our Fall Sale is still going on until November 30th....All orders will receive a free 20 pack of floppy crappie grubs...assorted sizes and colors (our choice). All orders over $25 will also receive a Free 4 pack of our inline spinners....check us out...can not go wrong with free shipping...ENDS tonight at midnight.....


----------

